# Is there a Netflix hack for a Series 2?



## Chas94539 (Jun 3, 2011)

I was wondering if there was a way to get Netflix on my series 2 TIVO? How about other services such as Hulu, etc.?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, S2 does not support streaming.


----------

